# power deck stripper.



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi guys,
I was given a demonstration of this power tool which has a spinning nylon bristle wheel. It strips off old decking stain and varnish effortlessly and doesn't remove any timber.
It seems to run over the nail heads without catching the bristles. Its very pricey but I was wondering if there is any similar tool on the market.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Brian! First time i see it. Was it good, what is the brand name and $$$?


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes a name would be nice
Also a video in use
Still seems like it would be very slow


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

its called a Terrassan Randy


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

its about $ 1,500- very pricey but looks like a German quality tool.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Brian, did you see it actually stripping off a sealer? Unfortunately, the videos I have seen only show removing grayed wood which any belt sander could do. It doesn't solve the problems of getting under rail systems and stripping spindles. Not having to set nails and screws is a plus over a paper belt sander but my concern would be those bristles clogging up with a multi layered acrylic or solid satin. You can change sand paper but I imagine cleaning those bristles would be difficult.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Pressure pros,
I did see this machine in action and it took a stained decking oil back to bare wood in one quick pass. Its incredibly quick and I am investigating buying one myself.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Cool . Can it be attached and work with a festool vacuum?


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

yes, it has a vacuum port on the machine.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm interested. Wondering if it's going to be easy to get replacement brushes and good customer service just in case.
For the price, you can get 2 big festool rotex and strip away. Maybe not as effective as this one though...


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I have 2 Festool Rotex sanders and thats what I normally use for sanding back decks, but the sanding pads get caught on protruding nail heads and its a tough slog sanding decks all day.
This Randy machine is 3 times quicker, but I need to crunch numbers to see if I can justify the expense.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Brian.
I think it's great to see things from your part of the country 
I found a tool similar to the paint shaver( made over seas ) but have never been able to find it again 
Even painter clothing is different over there
Please keep linking things from time to time


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey Brian, truth is, I strip almost all the decks and fences and cedar shingle houses that I do. Strip, brighten, wash with low pressure, sand really fast the raised fuzz then stain.

I rarely consider a sander for stripping finish because it's time consuming, protruding nail heads messing up sanding discs etc.

But if this machine is that fast and not have to worry about the other things, then it would definitely make the investment worthwhile .


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Dyna
What do you use for your system to strip 
Clean and all 
Do u have pics from jobs


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The link is to a similar tool I purchased some time back for a lead removal job on a Bridge Crane. http://www.pentekusa.com/tools/roto-peen/

The scaler mentioned comes with a varity of stipping mediums.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

that tool looks pretty cool too. How much was it if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

These types of sanders have been in use in interior wood floor refinishing since engineered flooring hit the market. One of the more popular models of drum sanders has a head you can buy and simply swap out. 

They are made to scuff the factory finish and provide a good profile to recoat. The impregnated wires come in different grits, the ones I mentioned above were made of nylon but I have seen them made with all sorts of materials and different aggregates. 

I couldn't imagine using something like this on decks. It would be 3 or 4 times the cost of using caustics and acid. Cheaper to just replace treated decking.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Phinnster said:


> Dyna
> What do you use for your system to strip
> Clean and all
> Do u have pics from jobs


Don't like to clutter somebody else's thread but here you go since you asked:

Industrial grade sprayers and a pressure washer. Simple and effective. Here's the last house we did. Owner wanted just a clean up before he sold the house. No stain was applied.


----------

